# Sound Setup für PS4 und PC



## Timsen93 (7. August 2018)

*Sound Setup für PS4 und PC*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir in der nächsten Zeit einen Gaming Room einrichten und hoffe das ihr mir jetzt bei ein paar Fragen weiterhelfen könnt.

Also ich spiele eigentlich nur an der PS4 und benutze somit auch nur den Partychat der PS4. Allerdings wollte ich jetzt weg von Headset und auf Microfon und Kopfhörer umsteigen.

Wollte mir jetzt also ein Studiomicrofon kaufen was ich an der PS4 und zur Not auch später für den PC benutzen kann das selbe auch für die Kopfhörer. Bei den Kopfhörern hat mit ein Kumpel jetzt die Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO empfohlen. Beim Microfon weiß ich nicht so recht.

Jetzt wollte ich das so realisieren das ich das Microfon allein für den PS4 Partychat benutze aber die Kopfhörer für den Gamesound der PS4 benutze aber trotzdem über meinen PC für YouTube, Spotify etc. benutzen kann.

Jetzt die Frage wie mache ich das am besten. Ich denke mir schon irgendwie mit einem Mischpult aber habe wirklich keine Ahnung von der Materie.

Budget würd ich sagen so 500€.

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim


----------



## JackA (8. August 2018)

*AW: Sound Setup für PS4 und PC*

Dir würde eigentlich ein USB-Interface reichen. Du musst nur raus finden, ob das mit der PS4 zusammen arbeitet, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.
Nen UMC202HD z.B. da gehst du mit USB an die PS4 (sofern es funktioniert), hast dann darüber Mic-In und Audio Out und an den Instrumenten-Eingang schließt du den PC und kannst dann darüber regelbar die Soundausgabe vom PC hören.
Daran kannst du normal auch 250 Ohm Beyer antreiben lassen (das ist bei Mischpulten immer fraglich, bei meinem UMC22 habe ich aber kein Problem mit 250 Ohm Beyer).
Und eben ein beliebiges XLR-Sudio-Mikrofon dann betreiben. Berücksichtigen musst du da, dass zum Mikro selbst noch Kosten für eine passende Spinne, Popfilter, Stativ und Kabel kommen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2TS7yiJ-VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Timsen93 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Sound Setup für PS4 und PC*

Okay das hört sich ja erstmal nicht schlecht an, und das Beyer 250 Ohm hat ja so nen 6,3mm Klinke Anschluss das würde ich dann einfach vorne in das Audio Interface stecken? Brauch ich ein bestimmtes Kabel um dann vom PC in den Instrumenten-Eingang zu gehen?

Beim XLR-Mikrofon wüsst ich schon was.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Sound Setup für PS4 und PC*

Audio-Interface an der PS4 ist immer schwierig. Ein Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 oder Steinberg UR22 funktionieren an der PS4 zum Beispiel gar nicht. Das Behringer UMC22 wird zwar erkannt, aber das war es dann auch schon mit dem positiven. ^^  Die Lautstärke ist auch bei Regler bis Anschlag (Interface und PS4 Maximum) sehr gering und es rauscht stark. Unabhängig vom genutzten Kopfhörer. 
Den Gain Regler vom Mikrofon muss ich auch fast auf Anschlag drehen damit man mich versteht. Dazu klingt es noch sehr dumpf. Am PC hingegen gibt es diese Probleme nicht. 

Nutze daher an der PS4 nur eine Creative G5.


----------

